# My lamancha doeling! Squirt!! New pics first post.



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 25, 2012)

I think I'll keep all the pics in post 1. Newest will be on top.

3/3-
We chose the name Squirt a couple days ago! She's soo funny, What a personality from this girl.  

















Hah the little guy behind her!








-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




2/26-

Notice she's in the house!  not all the time and she sleeps in the indoor/outdoor laundry room to keep her used to the colder temps and not the 75 house.

Still no name..  Then again my little white lamancha cross doesn't have a name yet either and I've had him over 2 weeks. 






I think she always looks like she's smiling!






















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



2/25
I know not the cutest pics ever but we'll work on getting some better ones of her!! 
I just picked her up.















I think I'll keep all pictures in post 1.

She is the sweetest thing ever, sooo snuggley, I LOVE her!!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Feb 25, 2012)

She looks like a little monkey!! Love the elf ears!! So cute


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 25, 2012)

She is Cute.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 25, 2012)

What a dolly!


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 25, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## wannacow (Feb 25, 2012)

She's a cutie.  That's the first one I've seen with elf ears.  I like them better.  I always feel sorry for the others because they look like they were abused and had their ears cut off.  I just want to give a big kiss and tell them how sorry I am...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 25, 2012)

wannacow said:
			
		

> She's a cutie.  That's the first one I've seen with elf ears.  I like them better.  I always feel sorry for the others because they look like they were abused and had their ears cut off.  I just want to give a big kiss and tell them how sorry I am...


 I agree. They look a lot more normal with elf ears (no offense to those who have goats without ears). 

She is adorable!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2012)

Cute as a button!!!!  Congratulations


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 25, 2012)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Mzyla (Feb 25, 2012)

What a sweet darling! 
How old is she? You have only one goat?


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 25, 2012)

She has such a happy little face!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 25, 2012)

Mzyla said:
			
		

> What a sweet darling!
> How old is she? *You have only one goat*?


 Me?? Never!!!!   She makes number 6. She is also 6 days old. DBF says lets call her Plum for plumb outta names! I dont know what to call her and were bad at naming things!


I also have these 2 clowns! They are 2 1/2 weeks old. The little girl will be slightly spoiled for a while longer... ahem, I mean she needs to get her sea legs before joining her rambunctious 'brothers'..


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh my gosh!  I didn't even realize it!  I've just been stopping by this old computer between moments of housewife stuff and I MISSED this one!  I LOVE that baby!  With a face like that what's not to love?

Plumb outta names huh?

She reminds me of a twix kind of...chocolatey dark black top with caramel colored legs at the bottom...Twix maybe?

hcppam said "What a dolly" - so how about in hopes of future giant udders and tons of milk you call her Dolly Parton?   

Just a thought...one could always hope right?


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 25, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh!  I didn't even realize it!  I've just been stopping by this old computer between moments of housewife stuff and I MISSED this one!  I LOVE that baby!  With a face like that what's not to love?
> 
> Plumb outta names huh?
> 
> ...


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 26, 2012)

Don't laugh now    I really mean it...names are like kharma and such...they say a woman with a masculine name usually does better in the work place...I have a boys name and I always did VERY well at working my way up the "corporate ladder".....


so....

in theory now....

naming a dairy doeling in hopes of future milk production I think fits 

C'mon....do it!  Call her Dolly Parton!   You could shorten it to DP as a nickname which also stands for Dual Purpose....she's cute AND can make milk - how much more Dual Purpose can you get right???


C'mon....don't name her Plum....plums make prunes...don't wanta encourage a shrunken udder do ya????

Sorry...I'm having too much fun with this aren't I?


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 26, 2012)

Hahah  Prunes!   I wont call her Plum. I was thinking Hannah or something. I've been a vet tech for 7 years I definately know how animals live up to their names, like the little boston puppy named Pita I once met. Her owners didn't know what they were getting into! 

Speaking uf udder. Do the babies have mini udders? Like a _plum_ sized buldge under her little teats(maybe not under.. the teats are on the buldge)? I thought she was a boy for half a second yesterday.. It just doesn't seem normal is why I ask and she is my first doeling.  Might as well ask and be told its normal then assume its normal and have it be bad!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 26, 2012)

Not usually I don't think and haven't really noticed in any of ours either - but I have heard of HUMAN babies being born with swollen parts due to the hormones in their mama pre-natal style passing that off to them....my niece was like that for a few weeks after she was born and it went away...though I picked on my sister like CRAZY about her "over developed baby" (made for fun when she was on pain meds from that c-section...I know...I'm mean...it's what big sisters do to little sisters sometimes...and you can't miss the chance when they're all looped on meds!) 

So maybe you have a case of that?  I'm just shot in the dark guessing based on people experiences though....

And if you go with Hannah you HAVE to call her Hot Mama Hannah!   Got to!


----------



## beckyburkheart (Feb 26, 2012)

So cute!!  Love her being in the house.  We bring ours in too sometimes!


----------



## honeyb12 (Feb 26, 2012)

Awww..I love her..shes truly beautiful!! I like Twix also and rhymes with 6..I wish my boy was as healthy looking as ur girl..Congrats to u!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 26, 2012)

How cute!! We used to have a house goat too. We still have a few kids sleeping in the basement at night til they get bigger


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Mar 3, 2012)

Oops I guess I have to post down here to share the pics I added to post 1!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 3, 2012)

They grow WAY TOO FAST don't they?  She's such a cute little thing ans squirt REALLY fits her! (LOL...because that's what she came doing  )


----------



## heathen (Mar 3, 2012)

OK OK I will take her...... She is cute I miss my lamanchas espcialy Mary and Jane.


----------

